# Làm Sao Để Có Được Giấc Ngủ Ngon Khỏe?



## TATANA - Nệm Drap Gối (4/4/19)

*Một giấc ngủ ngon khỏe luôn chịu ảnh hưởng từ các yếu tố xung quanh cơ thể chúng ta như đệm, giường, âm thanh, ánh sáng,...*

Bạn đã bao giờ thức dậy với trạng thái ê ẩm người, giấc ngủ li bì mà không thể mở mắt. Hay có những hôm bạn tỉnh dậy đón chào ngày mới với một năng lượng tràn đầy cùng một vài dự định đang trong đầu? Tất cả điều này đều do giấc ngủ của bạn chi phối, vậy Làm Sao Để Có Được Giấc Ngủ Ngon Khỏe? Hãy tham khảo chi tiết qua bài viết dưới đây của TATANA bạn nhé.
Một tấm đệm tốt sẽ khiến bạn ngủ say

Lời khuyên chân thành của chúng tôi là bạn hãy mua ngay một tấm đệm tốt cho sức khỏe, một tấm đệm có độ đàn hồi tối đa và hỗ trợ mọi tư thế nằm cũng như massage nhẹ nhàng cơ thể. Và nệm lò xo hoặc nệm cao su sẽ là lựa chọn sáng suốt cho bạn.

Nên mua đệm ở các hãng đệm uy tín, để tránh mua phải các đệm giả, đệm nhái giá rẻ ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe.

Vì giấc ngủ của bạn bắt đầu từ tấm đệm hay chăn drap gối, bạn khó có thể ngủ ngon với một tấm đệm quá cứng hay một chiếc gối qúa mềm. Mọi thứ sẽ dễ dàng hơn nếu bạn sẵn sàng bỏ tiền ra để chi tiêu vì sức khỏe. Hãy đặt tiêu chí sức khỏe là đầu tiên thì bạn sẽ là một người tiêu dùng thông minh với những lựa chọn sáng suốt nhất.






_Một chiếc nệm tốt sẽ giúp bạn có được những giấc ngủ ngon và sâu_
​*Một chiếc giường ngủ phù hợp nhất*
Một chiếc giường có độ rộng vừa đủ sẽ thoải mái cho người nằm trên. Phòng ngủ nên bố trí thoáng mát, yên tĩnh, giường gối êm ái, ánh sáng dịu nhẹ. Và dù chiếc giường của bạn có hấp đẫn đến đâu thì đừng nên ngủ nướng trên giường vào mỗi sáng mai. Thói quen ngủ nướng sẽ làm bạn trở nên lười nhát và trì hoãn mọi hành đông, mọi suy nghĩ. Vì vậy hãy thức dậy đúng giờ và mọi thứ nên để vào một thói quen nhất định.





_Một chiếc giường thích hợp giúp bạn dễ đi vào giấc ngủ hơn_​
*Điều chỉnh chế độ ăn uống trước khi đi ngủ*
Tuyệt đối không dùng những chất kích thích như trà, thuốc lá, cà phê, sô cô la, vitaman C vào buổi tối.
Đặc biệt không nên ăn tối trễ quá, nếu bạn thấy đói chỉ nên ăn nhẹ nhàng, không ăn quá no vào 30 phút trước khi ngủ và nên uống một ly sữa vào buổi tối.






_Một chút thức ăn nhẹ hoặc một ly sữa tươi vừa giúp bạn kiểm soát được cơn đói vừa tốt cho sức khỏe và giấc ngủ_​
*Hạn chế hoặc loại bỏ những tiếng ồn xung quanh*
Đây là nguyên nhân gây nên các tình trạng tỉnh giấc và mất ngủ giữa đêm. Gián đoạn giấc ngủ sẽ khiến cơ thể mệt mỏi và khó có thể tiếp tục được quá trình ngủ say. Các tác nhân của tiếng ồn: còi xe, cho sủa..hay cả ngay khi người nằm cùng bạn trở mình. Đây là lý do bạn nên chọn tấm nệm lò xo túi*.* Nhờ vào công nghệ tách chuyển động, nên các hoạt động trên nệm sẽ luôn êm ái, không lan truyền động lực. Đây là dòng đệm hạn chế đến 100% tiếng động khi ngủ.






_Gián đoạn giấc ngủ sẽ khiến cơ thể mệt mỏi và khó có thể tiếp tục được quá trình ngủ say_​
*Không dùng điện thoại, các thiết bị điện tử trước khi ngủ*
Ánh sáng trắng của điện thoại và các thiết bị điện tử không những làm ảnh hưởng đến mắt nhìn của chúng ta, mà nó còn là tác nhân gây nên cảm giác mệt mỏi, căng thẳng trước khi ngủ. Vì vậy hãy tránh xa điện thoại, các thiết bị điện tử ít nhất là 1h đồng hồ trước khi ngủ nếu bạn muốn có được một giấc ngủ ngon.





_Ánh sáng trắng của điện thoại sẽ dây cảm giác mệt mỏi, căng thẳng trước khi ngủ_​
Bên trên là một số biện pháp hạn chế tình trạng mất ngủ và thiếu ngủ ngày hôm sau. Hãy rèn luyện hàng ngày để có được thói quen tốt và một sức khỏe tôt bạn nhé <3


----------

